# Senior Session #3, last of the year



## crimbfighter (Aug 19, 2016)

I finished my last senior session of the year this week. This was actually the first male I've shot. Very different than girls. I found myself evaluating the femininity of many poses I had him try... I caught myself a couple times putting him in poses that would be wonderfully suited to a girl.. I also have never incorporated props before, so that was new territory. The lighting was also more challenging this time. One problem that was new to me was his skin tone. He was very tan, which, much to my surprise, blended into almost every background I could find unless it was green or white... It made it quite difficult to keep him separate from the background. I also found it much more necessary to do spot removal on his skin. I remember what it was like to be a hormonal teenager, but I forgot what it does to the skin.. His skin tone also make it difficult because often the portion of his face facing me was shiny which contrasted heavily with the tan of the rest of his skin.. Let's just say shooting and editing this one was a challenge. There were also a few I wish I would have added fill light. I also wish I would have varied his posing a little more. Oh well, lesson learned for next time. Anyway, here are my favorites as well as a link to the full gallery. As always, C&C welcome!

https://www.flickr.com/gp/54751692@N08/vDv683

1.




2.
[URL='https://flic.kr/p/L9qesW']
	


3.




4.



5.




6.


[/url]


----------



## tirediron (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice clean set.  A couple of minor thoughts:  I would have had him wear his shoulder pads in #5; without them, he looks like he's wearing his Dad's jersey, and in #6 you cropped off the bottom of the lacrosse net/racket/stick/thingy.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 22, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice clean set.  A couple of minor thoughts:  I would have had him wear his shoulder pads in #5; without them, he looks like he's wearing his Dad's jersey, and in #6 you cropped off the bottom of the lacrosse net/racket/stick/thingy.


I hadn't thought about shoulder pads for his football jersey. That's a great suggestion, thanks! That's something I'll keep in mind for next time. 

Haha, I didn't know what to call that thing either. I kept telling him to hold his stick thingy... I wish I wouldn't have cut it off.. Thanks for the critique!


----------

